# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  LG-KE970 Shine Gold - Lá vàng rực rỡ, giá 2tr4

## chaydidaubaygio

Thiết kế

Thay vì lấy tông màu đỏ làm bố cục chính, thu hút nhãn quan như ở serie KG, với LG KE970 (Shine), ta cảm nhận một màu kim, đặc biệt là hoàng kim sang trọng vì vỏ bọc của máy được làm hoàn toàn bằng hợp kim, trong đó có một số sản phẩm giới hạn được dát vàng. Chưa hết, màn hình gương phẳng tạo một độ phản chiếu cũng như tăng tính thời trang cho sản phẩm. Thử nghiệm cho thấy, tấm gương này rất tốt để dành cho việc… trang điểm và sử dụng dưới ánh nắng mặt trời hoàn toàn không bị bóng sáng, gây hiện tượng mờ màn hình, nhưng hơi buồn vì nó rất dễ in dấu vân tay.

Bên cạnh một thiết kế thời trang, ở KE970 có thể tìm được hai điểm nhấn chính: nút xoay chiều lạ mắt và một ống kính máy ảnh khá chuyên nghiệp. Sony có Cybershot, Nokia có Carl Zeiss và giờ đây, LG có Schneider-Kreuznach - một thương hiệu thấu kính danh tiếng của Đức. Vị trí đặt camera của KE970 khiến người sử dụng có liên tưởng tới những máy ảnh thời trang serie T của Sony với ống kính, gương cầu và đèn flash nằm cùng một chỗ, gọn gàng. Tuy nhiên, máy ảnh thiếu cửa chắn để hạn chế những tác động gây ảnh hưởng đến ống kính. Nút xoay của máy thực sự tiện dụng nếu để tra cứu danh bạ hay dành cho việc cuộn trang khi truy cập vào những Website thông qua GPRS. Hỗ trợ khe cắm thẻ nhớ microSD nhưng lại nằm dưới khe gắn SIM là một bất lợi của KG970. Bên hông phải của máy tích hợp đầy đủ nút tăng/giảm âm, kích hoạt nhanh ứng dụng đa phương tiện, cũng như khe gắn cáp USB và tai nghe. Không có hệ thống phím cảm ứng ánh sáng, cũng như thiết kế bàn phím kiểu zigzag như ở KG serie, KE, nhưng ta tìm được một sức hút lạnh từ kim loại ở bất kỳ điểm nào trên các phím bấm của máy. Kỳ lạ là với kết cấu tích hợp như vậy, những tưởng KE970 sẽ có một khối lượng tịnh khủng khiếp, nhưng không, nó chỉ vẻn vẹn 118 g, cũng như độ dày thật “mẫu” 13,8 mm. Rõ ràng với thiết kế mới lạ, LG KE970 sẽ là một trong những biểu tượng thời trang số đình đám của năm 2008.
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
thêm ít hình ảnh cho thú vị.




---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
Ưu điểm: Thiết kế hợp kim đẹp mắt, có khe gắn thẻ nhớ mở rộng.

Nhược điểm: Dễ in dấu vân tay, camera chưa thực sự xuất sắc, hiệu năng của pin yếu.

Nhận xét: Bên cạnh một số yếu điểm, KE970 vẫn thực sự là một sản phẩm đáng khen ngợi và có tính đột phá trong phong cách thiết kế, công nghệ cao. Rõ ràng, KE970 sẽ tạo một dấu ấn trên thị trường di động năm 2007

Thông số kỹ thuật

- Mạng: GSM 900/1800/1900 MHz

- Kích thước 99,8 x 50,6 x 13,8 mm

- Trọng lượng: 118 g

- Màn hình: TFT 262 K màu, 240 x 320 pixels, 2,2 inches

- Bộ nhớ: 50 MB bộ nhớ trong, khe cắm thẻ microSD

- Hỗ trợ USB 1.2, Bluetooth 1.2 với A2DP

- Giao tiếp: Camera 2.0 MP có flash, canh nét tự động; nghe nhạc MP3, duyệt file văn bản

- Pin: Li-Iion 800 MA

----------


## kaysone2911

HomeContactArchivesAdvertise with usAbout Us 

 


 

*IFA 2007 report: LG KE970 Shine Gold*

If you like the overall design of LG KE970 Shine, but classic silver/brushed aluminum or Titanium Black just isn’t your style, there might be another cool LG KE970 model underway – LG Shine KE970 Gold:
​

----------


## hocnauan

Trọng lượng của em này lên đến 118 g thì hơi nặng, được cái màu sắc của em này trông cũng trẻ trung đấy

----------


## trihoinachantoan

dòng máy này là dòng điện thoại bền và tính năng đơn giản mà nên có thể vì vậy trọng lượng của em này như vậy , mà 118g thì làm gì năng lắm

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

ngoài màu vàng thì em này có thêm màu nào nữa không bác?mà em này có hai điểm nhấn chính cũng được đấy chứ: nút xoay chiều lạ mắt và một ống kính máy ảnh khá chuyên nghiệp.

----------


## chaydidaubaygio

---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
nhìn em màu vàng có vẻ hay hơn và cũng nhiều người dùng hơn. chứ em màu trắng này trông bắt mắt đấy nhưng sau một thời gian sẽ nhìn chán lắm

----------


## hyundaivt

em màu vàng nhìn còn chưa thấy rõ em này có làm bằng kim loại hay không, chứ thân máy em màu trắng này đúng là làm bằng kim loại rồi. nên chắc trọng lượng nặng lắm đây.

----------

